# Dell Inspiron 15R vs HP g6-2016tx  which is best ..



## monsoonwinds (Aug 20, 2012)

HP g6 2016 vs Dell 15 R which is best ....

*HP g6 2016 Spec:* 
    3rd Gen  Intel Core i5-3210M 2.6 GHz
     Windows® 7 Home Basic SP1 64bit (English)
    15.6" diagonal HD BrightView LED-backlit Display (1366 x 768)
    4 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
    500 GB SATA (5400 rpm) Hard Drive
    AMD Radeon HD 7670M (1 GB DDR3 dedicated)
    Sound Altec Lansing - Dolby Advanced Audio
    USB 2 SuperSpeed USB 3.0+  1 USB 2.0
    2.47 kg

*new Dell 15r Spec*

    3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
    Windows® 7 Home Basic SP1 64bit (English)
    15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC
    4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
    500GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
    AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M DDR3 1GB
    Stereo speakers with Waves MaxxAudio® 3 processing
    USB 3.0 + (1) USB 3.0 PowerShare
    2.74kg..

Apart from weight and battery life in dell what is the drawback....
Please suggest...


----------



## satish_hooked (Aug 20, 2012)

u should go for dell inspiron 15r ..
i own g6 2016tx and i am not satisfied with its build quality(cheap palstic)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ yes. all G6 have a cheap plastic feel.


----------



## monsoonwinds (Aug 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ yes. all G6 have a cheap plastic feel.


All I care much is about performance and heating issue..Did HP G6-2016tx product has heating issue?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 20, 2012)

Get the dell


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

monsoonwinds said:


> All I care much is about performance and heating issue..Did HP G6-2016tx product has heating issue?



Hp doesn't have any heating issue thanks to to its new hp cool-sense technology. I suggest you to get hp it has great service, engineers visits on the same day, weights only 2.47kg, and comes with* Free 2 Years Onsite Warranty* if you purchased from flipkart.


----------

